# New Flask from Orchid Inn



## Justin (Sep 22, 2011)

Just one flask for me -- received this yesterday... It's haynaldianum 'High Color' x 'Ron'. Exciting!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks nice! Keep up posted with regular updates!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool cross


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats! Don't know how you were able to narrow it down to just one!


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2011)

Here they are out of the flask. I used the agar-on method ehanes recently described. 

Only exception was I soaked the agar disk in R/O water for about 10 minutes and then tried to peel what I could off the edge without disturbing the roots too much. The leaves are pretty stiff which is a good sign, so we'll see how well they do over the next 48 hours...


----------



## Justin (Sep 24, 2011)

forgot the pic...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2011)

They look big and healthy!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 25, 2011)

They look big and healthy!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2011)

well after 1 night they are looking great with stiff leaves, so i think this one is going to be a success. 

There is no question the agar-on method puts less stress on the plants. There is no bruising, wilting, or any signs of trouble whatsoever.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> well after 1 night they are looking great with stiff leaves, so i think this one is going to be a success.
> 
> There is no question the agar-on method puts less stress on the plants. There is no bruising, wilting, or any signs of trouble whatsoever.



Do you remove some of the agar or just dump it in the compot? Does the agar dissolve eventually or just rather wait for it to get bigger and have more roots then separate?


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2011)

I soaked it in water and removed a little from the outer edge, and then just dumped the whole thing into the pot. I'm sure some of the agar will dissolve away, but I am mostly just waiting for bigger roots to separate the seedlings in the next 6-12 months.

I used to separate all seedlings upon deflasking, but from now on I am going to continue with the agar-on method. It seems a lot easier on the plants.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you think that it will be a problem if the roots gets bigger and longer. Will it get entangle more? I want to try deflasking and I think the agar on is the best way for me and perhaps more safer.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree agar on is safer, since this method doesn't bruise the leaves. The roots will be just as easy to separate later, and the plants will be tougher and won't bruise in the process.

Another thing I have learned is not to over-water. I try to only water my compots once per week after deflasking.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> I agree agar on is safer, since this method doesn't bruise the leaves. The roots will be just as easy to separate later, and the plants will be tougher and won't bruise in the process.
> 
> Another thing I have learned is not to over-water. I try to only water my compots once per week after deflasking.



I use those clear plastic berry boxes with all the air slots in them. Essentially they are baskets, and for orchid compots are very tolerant of frequent watering.

I haven't had an opportunity to get a flask in with seedlings still in agar. I get most of my seedlings from Troy Meyers, and they already have all the agar washed off before he ships them out.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2011)

very healthy seedlings..


----------



## eggshells (Nov 7, 2011)

Justin said:


> I agree agar on is safer, since this method doesn't bruise the leaves. The roots will be just as easy to separate later, and the plants will be tougher and won't bruise in the process.
> 
> Another thing I have learned is not to over-water. I try to only water my compots once per week after deflasking.



Okay I will do the agar on when I de-flask especially those miniatures like paph helenae. should be easier for me and more importantly the plants. Thanks for the information.


----------

